# Rats are not disposable!!!! >:(



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok, so before I start this rant let me give you a little insight on my mother. She was never one to really admit she didn't care for animals. She has always claimed to care for animals , yet she says and does things that prove the contrary. 


As you might have seen, I posted saying I believe my boy Aries had a seizure. It was very traumatizing, and I confided in my mother my fears that I might lose him  mind you I don't live with my mother so we have limited contact. When I told her what happened to Aries she simply replied " just take him back to the pet store and get a refund. That's wrong they gave you a defective animal."




"Defective". Like he's just some sort of object to just throw away when something goes wrong. I calmly told her that Aries is like my child and I could never just give up on him like that.

I'm just so annoyed that people could think like this :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

Sadly this is the case with some people. They just can't to see a pet is a family member, a friend, a beloved companion and not just some sort of toy or product. It's worse with the bad breeders and pet shops that just see them as either food or a business item. It's just even worse when it's someone close to you.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

She keeps saying I shouldn't even bother getting ahold of the vet and should just snap his neck and get a new rat... I'm disgusted. And just ... God  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Everyone around me is like this. My dad is like "they only cost five dollars, I'm not taking it to the vet for a cold." And then when they die people around me are like it's okay you can get a new one or at least u still have the other ones. Like wtf. You wouldn't say that about children. Oh I'm sorry your kid died, you can always have another and hey u still have the others. It's just unacceptable and rude. I hate it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

People always make jokes to me about rat poison and traps etc, but even if they were dogs I imagine people would react differently! They just don't understand what lovely little creatures they are, it took my boyfriend a year to even start voluntarily getting them out without me, it makes me so angry all the assumptions people make just because they're rats


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

They are loving living thinking beings! They have personalities! They aren't just something you can replace! UGH Some people just SUCK


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Agreed! Some people aren't lucky enough to know just how special these little beings are. That's actually pretty sad. Imagine how lucky we are to see that they have emotions and personalities and are so affectionate and just great pets!!! 

"The more people I meet, the more I like my rats"- someone on the forum has this as their signature, and I think it's brilliant!!!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I read on the rat fanclub about someone wanting advice about a tumor their rat had. A person replied if my rat gets a tumor I will just feed her to a snake. My eyes just about popped out my head.


----------

